# channel tunnel info needed.



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,
I am booking my trip for Easter to France and I am going on the channel tunnel. I have a Swift Sundance 630l and will be towing my Citroen C1 on an A frame on the back. Do I need to add I am towing a trailer or caravan when booking or do I just leave it as a camper van.
Cheers
Tich


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Tich,

You need to book as though you are towing a trailer.

Mike


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Goes down as a trailer (at least that's how I portray it on the ferry).

If there's two of you to drive, worth checking what the price would be for the van/car independently....obviously would mean you're in different carriages, but may work out cheaper.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't forget - Tesco Vouchers. 
If you shop there, it will save pounds on the crossing


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

They always ask if you have a trailer - dunno if it is more expensive. Just paid £18 for an Easter trip thanks to Tesco vouchers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trailer*

Hi

You need to declare a trailer when booking and the price will double - based on my own experiences.

Possibly cheaper - as suggested - to split the unit and make two separate reservations - one for the car and the other for the motorhome.

Russell


----------



## Photag (May 27, 2008)

*Tesco voucher*

How does one get a voucher for the tunnel crossings? Are they available in any Tesco?

guyH


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Tesco voucher*



Photag said:


> How does one get a voucher for the tunnel crossings? Are they available in any Tesco?
> 
> guyH


You use the clubcard deals. Clubcard points should never be used for discount in Tesco.
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cost*

Yes, has to be declared as a trailer.

Bit daft realy because if you have a 38foot RV you get charged less than a 24 foot camper and 12foot trailer.

Just watch the prices!

And we always use Tesco Deals.

TM


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Russels guide to Tesco Clubcard channel tunnel usage is HERE

Have just redeemed £32 worth for our August trip they should be with me in a couple of days. Brill so far this year its saved me £260 and not cost me a bean apart from shopping in Tesco! shame!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Russels guide to Tesco Clubcard channel tunnel usage is HERE
> 
> Have just redeemed £32 worth for our August trip they should be with me in a couple of days. Brill so far this year its saved me £260 and not cost me a bean apart from shopping in Tesco! shame!


Greenie,
Taking well over a week now. Just booked ours for 31st July.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ordered them last Wednesday - made sure in plenty of time for August.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it is a pity tickets are not transferable, we are not able to go away this year, have to stay in UK and had booked for 14th April return June. We also had a new card issued and number changed, emailed them but got no response on this.

cabby


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Trailer*



Rapide561 said:


> You need to declare a trailer when booking and the price will double - based on my own experiences. Possibly cheaper - as suggested - to split the unit and make two separate reservations - one for the car and the other for the motorhome


I've never found that - in fact, quite the contrary. I've just booked for our RV + car trailer, and they never ask the length, unlike ferries. The quote without the trailer is of course less, but it's nowhere near half. Quoting a motorhome and car separately, works out more. We've always had a carriage to ourselves due to the combined length of the van & trailer.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*FAre*

Hi

The Eurotunnel website states "campervan" and then asks if you are towing. What ever the fare for the motorhome on a given crossing, this is then doubled with the addition of a trailer. Try in at www.eurotunnel.com

I have also updated the Tesco thread with some more info.

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FAre*



Rapide561 said:


> The Eurotunnel website states "motorhome" and then asks if you are towing. What ever the fare for the motorhome on a given crossing, this is then doubled with the addition of a trailer


It didn't in my case then 3 weeks ago. 

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fare*

If I knw how to add a screenshot of the Eurotunnel website, I would! I have just tried and a £72 fare for a motorhome goes to £144 when towing. It always has done. I suspect Dougie they have either misheard you on the phone or something. How much was your last crossing with a trailer?

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Fare*



Rapide561 said:


> If I knw how to add a screenshot of the Eurotunnel website, I would! I have just tried and a £72 fare for a motorhome goes to £144 when towing. It always has done. I suspect Dougie they have either misheard you on the phone or something. How much was your last crossing with a trailer?


Russell,

I ain't arguing with you.  I am however letting you know that when I booked Eurotunnel online about 3 weeks ago, I played around with the drop-lists:-
* motorhome, no trailer
* motorhome with trailer

The cost of the motorhome on its own going out was £105, and £164 with the trailer. Coming back, it was £98 (or £90-something, can't remember), and £147 with the trailer.

I also checked the motorhome and car on their own, but it was more than motorhome+trailer.

It's all booked and paid for (with Tesco vouchers).

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think it depends on the time of crossing, on my £160 return fare it would add another £100. True though they are not bothered about the length. If you don't have Tescos vouchers might be better to try the ferries.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

I have just had a play on the Eurotunnel website and some crossings are charged at double with a trailer, others have a marked increase. I cannot find any yet where there is no charge for taking a trailer!

Here are a couple of examples.

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Eurotunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> I cannot find any yet where there is no charge for taking a trailer!


There is of coure always a charge for taking a trailer, but my point was that it wasn't double. Also, the length of trailer doesn't count as it's not requested.

Dougie.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

FWIW I booked solo and then we later decided to take the Matiz on an A Frame. Went from £120 to just under £200


Andrew


----------

